# Season Discounts



## ParagonExt (Jan 8, 2014)

For those who do some residential, do you offer a slight discount off normal rates for people who use you for the season? I'm talking on a per push account, not seasonal.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

The only time I’ll give a discount on a seasonal client, is if they pay the entire season up front.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> The only time I'll give a discount on a seasonal client, is if they pay the entire season up front.


I just started doing this, this year.
You can keep last years price if you pay in full up front. If you want to continue to pay monthly your price goes up.
Per push we have a minimum charge, no discount.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

For the most part...no discounts. 

Who doesn't sign up for an entire season?

Not to mention, you're already gambling with your income on per push, why give them a discount at all? I always bumped my prices up if they requested per push.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> For the most part...no discounts.
> 
> Who doesn't sign up for an entire season?
> 
> Not to mention, you're already gambling with your income on per push, why give them a discount at all? I always bumped my prices up if they requested per push.


I have one on my list now, Nov and Dec they are on vacation. I let him decide if he wanted to pay per push or flat month. We have to have 5 serviceable events ( 2"+) for the flat rate to be cheaper. He paid the flat rate. I guess he's not much of a gambler. My money is on 2 services.
I have another who is across the street from an existing customer. They are hiring us for the month of February. At that point in the season I wouldn't offer flat rate, only per service. If it doesn't snow, I won't make anything. But if it does, I'll make double on that stop.


----------



## ParagonExt (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree with you guys.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I gave oot referral discounts on resi's that made sense for the route which was a free push.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

The discount is the seasonal


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

No discounts other than neighbors which I give a pretty good discount for. For instance guy calls and wants plowing, I say 720/season. He also says his neighbor needs it also, i say if you both sign up and pay upfront, I'll knock $80 off each seasonal price.

Good amount of $$ knocked off for them and I get 2 customers right next to each other, which we all know is yuuuuuge

No per event discounts, no monthly discounts


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I gave my neighbors 100% discount .
As in I don’t plow their drives& I don’t even break the ends open for them.

It’s on the same line Of thought as fences make for good neighbors.

You dig up the landscaping,you push the gravel around , Back over their mailbox and when you say cleaning it up wasn’t part of the deal they get all pissy, so I just avoid that.
Lol. 


For giving a discount on seasonals.
I would like for them to get the neighbor on either side of them and then I’ll give them a discount.

Nothing is free


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

My one neighbor seems to be all smiles and waves when he does his own with his lawn tractor with the snowblower

The older guy on this other side hasn’t said more than four words to me in three years or since he moved in , he won’t wave and his dog poops in my front yard,
Not even my dogs get to poop in the front yard...

So yea...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I give discounts for the whole season paid up front.
I give seasonal equal payment options for grass and snow. I break it down with a price for grass and a price for snow they pay equal monthly payments 12 months of the year.
A lot of them like it cause they get to budget, i like it cause they get used to it and spend on extras....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> My one neighbor seems to be all smiles and waves when he does his own with his lawn tractor with the snowblower
> 
> The older guy on this other side hasn't said more than four words to me in three years or since he moved in , he won't wave and his dog poops in my front yard,
> Not even my dogs get to poop in the front yard...
> ...


Grab the news paper and take a walk in his front yard...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> My one neighbor seems to be all smiles and waves when he does his own with his lawn tractor with the snowblower
> 
> The older guy on this other side hasn't said more than four words to me in three years or since he moved in , he won't wave and his dog poops in my front yard,
> Not even my dogs get to poop in the front yard...
> ...


You sound anti-social...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You sound anti-social...


I heard this in a whisper voice...


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

That word isn’t in my vocabulary.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> That word isn't in my vocabulary.


Whisper???


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

What?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> My one neighbor seems to be all smiles and waves when he does his own with his lawn tractor with the snowblower
> 
> The older guy on this other side hasn't said more than four words to me in three years or since he moved in , he won't wave and his dog poops in my front yard,
> Not even my dogs get to poop in the front yard...
> ...


Sounds like you need to practice the three S's. :gunsfiring:

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You sound anti-social...


Ok.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

NYH1 said:


> Sounds like you need to practice the three S's. :gunsfiring:
> 
> NYH1.


I was thinking about finding a grand Torino
To park out front.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> I was thinking about finding a grand Torino
> To park out front.


I will go with that.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You sound anti-social...


Best neighbor doesn't ask to borrow tools/equipment, doesn't drop by, you wave or "give the nod to" when driving past and you exchange about 50 words during the year...… Is that anti-social?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BUFF said:


> Best neighbor doesn't ask to borrow tools/equipment, doesn't drop by, you wave or "give the nod to" when driving past and you exchange about 50 words during the year...… Is that anti-social?


For me that is social...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Best neighbor doesn't ask to borrow tools/equipment, doesn't drop by, you wave or "give the nod to" when driving past and you exchange about 50 words during the year...… Is that anti-social?


50 is pushing the limits...


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whisper???


Discount


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> Discount


What???


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What???


That word is not in my vocabulary


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, let's get back to the actual discussion, please


----------

